# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  الأردن لن يكون منطلقاً لأية عمليات عسكرية ضد النظام السوري

## معاذ ملحم

الأردن لن يكون منطلقاً لأية عمليات عسكرية ضد النظام السوري



المنامة -  بترا - سمير اليافي- انطلقت في العاصمة البحرينية المنامة امس الاول أعمال الدورة الثامنة لمنتدى حوار المنامة بمشاركة وفد اردني برئاسة وزير الخارجية ناصر جودة  .
واكد ولي العهد البحريني سمو الأمير سلمان بن حمد آل خليفة الذي افتتح اعمال المنتدى ان المنطقة لم تشهد من قبل هذه الكثافة من التغيير وخلال فترة قصيرة عبر تاريخها وهذه التغييرات تشهد انقساماً بارزاً بين الحصول على الحقوق الديمقراطية وتهديد الحريات في الوقت نفسه مما يوجد تحديات تؤثر على السياسات الخارجية للدول .
وعرض ولي العهد للتحديات التي تواجه المنطقة في ظل ازدياد الاهتمام الدولي بقضاياها ومنها مخاطر انتشار الاسلحة النووية وتصاعد ظاهرتي التطرف والإرهاب وازدياد خطر احتمال استخدام الأسلحة الكيميائية والحيوية وضرورة التركيز على أمن صناعة النفط ، إلى جانب تطور مظاهر الديمقراطية اضافة الى العلاقات الأمريكية الاسرائيلية ودورها في عملية السلام بمنطقة الشرق الأوسط .
ويناقش المنتدى الذي يستمر يومين بتنظيم من وزارة الخارجية البحرينية وبالتعاون مع المعهد الدولي للدراسات الاستراتيجية وبمشاركة عدد كبير من واضعي السياسات وصناع القرار من رؤساء الوزراء ووزراء الخارجية والدفاع ومستشاري الأمن القومي وقادة الجيوش والاستخبارات ورجال الفكر والاعلام يناقش الأوضاع في سورية وتأثيرها على الأمن الإقليمي ومكافحة الإرهاب والأمن في مضيق هرمز وتأثير السياسة الطائفية على أمن المنطقة والاستقرار في الشرق الأوسط في سياق عالمي والعلاقات مع الولايات المتحدة.
وفي تصريحات للصحفيين على هامش المنتدى جدد جودة تمسك الاردن بعدم التدخل بالشأن السوري ، مشدداً على التزام الاردن بموقفه اتجاه الأزمة السورية  وانه لن يكون منطلقاً لأية عمليات عسكرية ضد النظام السوري .
وقال إن علاقات الاردن بدول الخليج هي علاقات استراتيجية وجميع دول الخليج لم تتوانَ يوماً عن تقديم الدعم للأردن ، موضحا أن هناك إطاراً لتقديم الدعم الخليجي للأردن بعد أن أقـر هذا الدعم قبل عام من خلال تقديم خمسة مليارات دولار خلال خمسة أعوام.     
وكان سمو ولي العهد استقبل وزير الخارجية ناصر جودة وأشاد سموه بمستوى العلاقات الثنائية بين البلدين والتعاون بينهما في مختلف المجالات،مؤكدا الحرص على استقرار الأردن لما له من مكانة إقليمية مميزة بفضل جهود جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني .     
واكد جودة الاعتزاز الدائم بالعلاقات الراسخة مع مملكة البحرين، مشيدا بالجهد المتميز في استضافة منتدى حوار المنامة لما يزخر به من موضوعات إقليمية وعالمية لها ثقلها وغناها.     
كما استقبل وزير الداخلية البحريني الفريق الركن الشيخ راشد بن عبدالله آل خليفة مدير الأمن العام الفريق أول الركن حسين المجالي حيث أشاد الوزير بعمق ومتانة العلاقات الأخوية والمتميزة التي تجمع مملكة البحرين والمملكة الأردنية الهاشمية والتي زادت قوة ورسوخا في عهد قيادتي البلدين جلالة الملك عبد الله الثاني وجلالة الملك حمد بن عيسى آل خليفة .
وفي جلسة ضمن اعمال المنتدى تحت عنوان «تأثير السياسة الطائفية على الامن الاقليمي»  قال وزير الخارجية ان الاردن يشهد عملية اصلاح سياسية اساسها الحوار والانفتاح ومحاولة توجيهه نحو حكومة برلمانية. واضاف ان المنطقة تمر بتغييرات كبيرة سواء من خلال الثورات او المتغيرات التي تطرأ على المنطقة.
 واكد جوده تمسك الاردن بتقديم كل ما في امكانه ازاء اللاجئين السوريين على ارضه نافياً ان يكون هناك أي تفاوض حول استقبال الفلسطينيين الموجودين في سوريا. 
وحول الطائفية السياسية قال جوده ان عوامل الاثنية والطائفية برزت بشكل اكبر في التشكيلة الاجتماعية التي اصبحت مرتبطة اكثر بالامن القومي حيث ظهرت هذه التحديات في الدول الاكثر تنوعا طائفيا وكل التحديات التي ترتبت على ذلك تتمثل في تحديد مسار لتعزيز الانتماء للهوية الوطنية بدلا من الهوية الطائفية او الهوية الدينية.

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

الله يحمي هالبلد يا رب وقائد هالبلد وشعبه 
يسلمو معاذ

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
تغطية شاملة لاهم ما جاء بمنتدى حوار المنامة 
الله يعطيك ألف عافيه 



*

----------

